

BSA IT industry rankings: The countries catching up to the U.S. are not the usual suspects - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/09/16/bsa-other-countries-it-industries-catching-us

======
wheels
This just in: auto industry claims that manufacturing is at the heart of US
industry. Chemical industry claims that materials science is at the heart of
US industry. And so on. This is a lobbying group we're talking about; remember
that.

